# Wormy Chestnut anyone?



## fantiquity (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Everyone-
We've run across a good bit of wormy chestnut lumber that's a little under 100 years old. It came out of a structurally sound house. It's beautiful wood with little moisture content and the nails have been removed. We also want to get rid of some barn wormy chestnut.
If interested you can call Sandy or Jeremiah at 304-661-7262 or 304-497-3393. 
Email: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

